# Clean Bulking Diet, thoughts?



## supermanuk (Feb 7, 2010)

8:30: AM: Breakfast 3 TBSP of Natural PB,30g of Egg Whites , 70g oats, 1 scoop protein

Cals 672 Fat 32.1 Carbs 67.2 Prot 34.6

11:00 AM: Pre-Workout Large Jacket Potato,1 Cup of Pasta,100grams meat+veg

Cals 972 Fat 28.7 Carbs 141.3 Prot 39.2

12--1 PM: Workout

1:00 PM Protein shake

2:00 PM: Chicken 150grms Jacket 1-3/4" ,1 tablespoon Mayo,1 cup salad.

Cals 713 Fat 47.7 Carbs 26.5 Prot 43.7

4:00 PM: Meal Chicken 200g, 20 low fat chips, olive oil 2ts veg protein bar

Cals 895 Fat 43.9 Carbs 88.2 Prot 37.3

6:00 PM: Main Meal 2 scoops whey ,steack 150 grams,White potato, chips, reduced fat 20 chips+veg

Cals 774 Fat 40.2 Carbs 45.3 Prot 56.3

8:30 PM chicken 100grams,pasta 80grams,olive oil 2 tablespoons,dolmio sause light with veg

Cals 800 Fat 60.00 Carbs 80.00 Prot 50.00

10:30 2 scoops of protein, Egg substitute 30grams,Olive oil 2 tablespoon,1 tablespoon peanut butter

Cals 553 Fat 41.3 Carbs 25.9 Prot 22.2

Total

Cals 5379 Fat 293.9 Carbs 474.4 Prot 283.3


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

supermanuk said:


> 8:30: AM: Breakfast 3 TBSP of Natural PB,30g of Egg Whites , 70g oats, 1 scoop protein
> 
> Cals 672 Fat 32.1 Carbs 67.2 Prot 34.6
> 
> ...


any stats ? lean body mass ? body fat % ? then people can look and see if that diet fits your requirement


----------



## bluebikerboy (Jan 23, 2010)

thats a lot of protien, if you need about 1 gram per pound of body weight minus your body fat percentage i would say your going to store that unused protien as body fat some where.

i am sure some one with more knowledge than me will be along soon to help you out


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bluebikerboy said:


> thats a lot of protien, if you need about 1 gram per pound of body weight minus your body fat percentage i would say your going to store that unused protien as body fat some where.
> 
> i am sure some one with more knowledge than me will be along soon to help you out


i wouldn't worry about the protein ratio but far too much carb and fat unless his 17-18 stone muscle and stuck growing need to push it that hard.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

5k cals on a lean bulk? how much do you weight lol?

i would say 3500-4000 is more than enough to bulk depending on weight and then add a 100 more hear and there when you start gaining weight diet looks good though just to much i think


----------



## bluebikerboy (Jan 23, 2010)

sizar said:


> i wouldn't worry about the protein ratio but far too much carb and fat unless his 17-18 stone muscle and stuck growing need to push it that hard.


i am humbled but i bet he isnt 17-18 stone and stuck at that weight :laugh:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Agree with the above, we can't help really until stats are given but that would be far too much food for most people at a stage where they still need to ask for dietary advice.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

let me stick out the bits i would personaly change in the diet.. over all is good like above mentioned is too much

*8:30: AM: Breakfast **1 TBSP of Natural PB**,30g of Egg Whites , 70g oats,** 2 scoop protein*

*
Cals 672 Fat 32.1 Carbs 67.2 Prot 34.6*

*
*

*
11:00 AM: Pre-Workout **Large Jacket Potato,**1 Cup of Pasta,100grams meat+veg*

*
*

*
Cals 972 Fat 28.7 Carbs 141.3 Prot 39.2*

*
*

*
12--1 PM: Workout*

*
*

*
1:00 PM Protein shake*

*
*

*
2:00 PM:** Chicken 200 grms **Jacket 1-3/4" ,1 tablespoon Mayo,1 cup salad.*

*
*

*
Cals 713 Fat 47.7 Carbs 26.5 Prot 43.7*

*
*

*
*

*
4:00 PM: Meal Chicken 200g, **20 low fat chips**, olive oil 2ts veg protein bar*

*
Cals 895 Fat 43.9 Carbs 88.2 Prot 37.3*

*
*

*
*

*
6:00 PM: Main Meal 2 scoops whey ,steack 150 grams,White potato, **chips, reduced fat 20 chips**+veg*

*
*

*
Cals 774 Fat 40.2 Carbs 45.3 Prot 56.3*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
8:30 PM chicken 100grams,pasta 80grams,olive oil 2 tablespoons,dolmio sause light with veg*

*
Cals 800 Fat 60.00 Carbs 80.00 Prot 50.00*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
10:30 2 scoops of protein, Egg substitute 30grams,Olive oil 2 tablespoon,1 tablespoon peanut butter*

*
Cals 553 Fat 41.3 Carbs 25.9 Prot 22.2*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
Total*

*
Cals 5379 Fat 293.9 Carbs 474.4 Prot 283.3 *


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

2 scoop of whey usualy is around 40g protein plus .. some brand 50g ,,, his last meal 2 scoop and all the rest give him 22g ... his ratios are wrong and some of the other meals too i just had a quick review .. 150 steak gives you 30 g protein .. in that meals he has 2 scoop of whey + 150g steak .. it comes to 56g protein .. ? it can't be right.


----------



## bluebikerboy (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah lets see what his stats are but defo to much of almost everything


----------

